# Supplier and Sandpaper recomendations



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys, just looking for a few recomendations for sandpaper brands and also suppliers of bodyshop consumables.

I see Indasa Rhynowet is sold just about everywhere online, is this stuff any good? It's reasonably priced but don't want to spend money on something if it's not great quality.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

mirka autonet and abranet is what i mostly use.

for cheap stripping jobs i use Sandy disks, come in most grades, last very well and are about £15 for a box of 100. 

for wet flatting stuff roberlo film backed disks are again good, come form p600-2000 grit, work great on a sanding block to and last far longer than normal cut to size wet and dry, for finishing i think most use 3m trizact disks in 3000 gti. again very dear but last a long ass time and save hours trying to remove p1500 with compound only

3m stuff is good but very pricey.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Aaran said:


> mirka autonet and abranet is what i mostly use.
> 
> for cheap stripping jobs i use Sandy disks, come in most grades, last very well and are about £15 for a box of 100.
> 
> ...


Hi Aaran

For cheapies if you have a Euro car parts near you they are now selling 3M reds for £11.99 a box.

Rob


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We tried the indasa stuff and is pants mate ! Europarts sell a lot of 3m stuff and is allways having different deals but it is a bit dearer than others,we love the mirka abronet in 80 120 180 320 and 400 and last really well but also they cut filler and primer better i think


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the guidance guys, there's nothing worse than crap sandpaper that wears out in no time. I actually found a square of sandpaper in the shed which turned out to be Mirka and its lasting for ages sanding down wheels. So I have ordered three boxes of Mirka wet and dry sheets. Should keep me going for a while.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its like any thing mate you buy cheap and most of the the time ya buy twice ! The mirka 600 wet n dry is good but the 800 wet n dry does go off quick ! I love 3m wet n dry as it seems to cut smoothly compared to others if that makes sense lol
It depends on what its for really ? If its to use as a hobby then some cheaper stuff is fine but if its to earn money then a better quality is needed mate


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

This stuffs just for my own personal use at home. I've used 3M discs on the DA before and they are brilliant. Pretty much all 3M stuff is at the top of its game but you do pay for it. This Mirka stuff should do me rightly.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Most of the mirka stuff is spot on mate


----------

